# First and second time smoking cheese



## coryww (Nov 1, 2016)

So as with everyone else, with the cooler temperatures I decided to try my first attempt at smoking cheese!

My setup is a vertical propane smoker (same as the master built 30") I mounted my AMNPS below the lower air intake under the burner.

Since I wasn't sure how it would turn out I started with 2 hours and apple pellets.  My first adventure was cheddar.  













IMG_3243.JPG



__ coryww
__ Nov 1, 2016


















IMG_3242.JPG



__ coryww
__ Nov 1, 2016






Tried a slice on day 3 of rest and it was still very "campfire like". So I waited till day 7, smell and flavor definatley mellowed down a lot... can wait till next Sunday for day 14...


Since I'm impatient I ran out on this past sunday (7 days from original smoke). And picked up 4 lbs of Gouda... mmmm Gouda!













IMG_3248.JPG



__ coryww
__ Nov 1, 2016


















IMG_3249.JPG



__ coryww
__ Nov 1, 2016






In it went and I followed the same process, 2 hours with apple pellets.  Now I'm excited for the next 2 sundays as I get to try some rested cheese!


I do however have a few questions,  should I add a fan on the outlet to draw some additional airflow over and above just the smoke rising through the smoker?  Does this help with flavor?

Does a mailbox mod actually help as much as I have read about?  Does a longer run of pipe between the smoker and the chamber holding the cheese really calm down the creosote that much?  Would I need to smoke something longer if I used a setup like the mailbox mod with a long run of pipe?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2016)

CW, your amnps should be sufficient to get the smoke you need . Leave the lower damper  wide open and the upper one cracked a bit  to get a good draft for the amnps to do its job. I like four hours of apple on my cheese.


----------



## coryww (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks crazy moon


----------

